

Music software idea - islon

Hi guys. I've had an idea some time ago about a music software. Something like grooveshark or google music but... different. Even tough I'm a programmer I don't have time (or the right skillset) right now to implement it.
The idea goes like that: A desktop program where you can play songs from your local music library or from other people's library. The program is p2p and use the bittorrent protocol to stream music from the internet. I know there should be some kind of central point where you can get the list of users online or maybe not. I'm not an expert in the field. The search feature would show a list of the most relevant terms with the seed count. With enough users one could find and promptly listen to a gazillion songs. There are some projects like this one but most of them are focused on the search and download part, not in the media player part. With a nice interface and good usability I would use it everyday. Sounds like a nice open source project, or maybe it's a dumb idea and I'm not seeing the flaws in it...
======
mbrubeck
It sounds like you have reinvented the original (1999) Napster client. :)
<https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Napster>

~~~
islon
Yeah, maybe =) but as I remember Napster was more about downloading songs not
streaming them.

